#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  URGENTE PROCURO - Instalador de antenas Rocket - SP-CAPITAL

## fhrede

Preciso de profissional que faça ajuste e enlace de antenas rocket com RADWIN 2000D

Observação: As antenas e os rádios já estão instalados, preciso de ajuste fino.

Att.

----------


## TiagoSp

Ola amigo em que Regiao vce esta ,, 



> Preciso de profissional que faça ajuste e enlace de antenas rocket com RADWIN 2000D
> 
> Observação: As antenas e os rádios já estão instalados, preciso de ajuste fino.
> 
> Att.

----------


## fhrede

SP-CAPITAL (centro, zona leste)

Caso tenha interesse me passa seu contato em pvt.

att

----------


## hugomatosk

boa tarde !
e para trabalhar fixo ou e free lance

----------


## DaniloAruaruNet

Bom dia ja instalou seus equipamentos ?

----------


## rimaraujo

> Bom dia ja instalou seus equipamentos ?


Faltou apenas dar uma lida no que ele escreveu...

----------

